# 1200w Stadium "stinkbud" spinoff SOG Critical mass and Critical Sensi Star



## powerslide (Oct 11, 2013)

I have done a modified SOG a couple times in aero 5x5 fence posts, basically a stinkbud system but didnt do perpetual and changed it to top drip the last time. I tried vertical 12/12 from seed last time in coco, didnt much care for coco or going from seed everytime. Hydro is my thing. I like the idea of vertical so i'm gonna try to change my stinkbud pipes into a stadium. I have the two old tubes that i used and they are on 10in centers. I am going to add another net pot inbetween so that they are on 5in centers, that works out to 15plants in each of those pipes. For numbers sakes i'm going to put the other 4 tubes on 6in centers total should be about 78 plants. 

I have some undetermined's still. I have searched the web and havent found too many hydro systems like i'm trying to build. Anyone have an idea how far down each step should be? And is 3 steps going to be enough? Again for numbers sake is why i didnt want to do anymore than 3 tubes on each side. I think i will have 10-12 moms to produce that many clones. My other question is do you guys think i should put the pipes that are on 5in centers at the top or bottom of the stadium? 

Will be back later to make some additions to the thread but appreciate any insight you can give on the above questions.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 12, 2013)

I went and got measurements of my "space" its 5.5ft wide, 6.5 tall and 10ft long. The room is actually about 3-4ft wider but thats where the door is. After some quick measuring, a little cutting i have a rough idea of where i'm going to start on my "stairs". If i make the down steps 10in and the out steps 6in it comes out to about a 55degree slope. Is that going to be enough slope w/ two 600's sitting in the middle? I remember reading about how much pitch it needed but cant remember what people were suggesting and cant find it anymore. I might kind of turn this into a journal, i started my seeds 9(Mr. Nice Critical Mass) about a month ago and have been taking pics as i go along. Only 6 survied, i topped a couple moms and i'm trying to clone them in rapid rooters. I fell asleep on starting the Delicous Critical sensi star and she(Fem) is only about 4-5 days old, have to check the calendar on all my dates. Anywho i'm going to try to get some pics up on photobucket and be back w/ something to showoff


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 13, 2013)

I think you have a very interesting plan. I can't wait to see the set up.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 13, 2013)

The first pic is how it will look from the end, still cant decide if i want to do 3 or 4 levels... 2nd pic is the CM at roughly 10days old. The one on the bottom is darker green and more vigourous i attribute it to the soil. All the others went into straight light warrior after hatching, that one got 50/50 Light warrior and ocean forrest. Its been ahead of the game ever since.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 13, 2013)

Here they are at 26 days. Again you can tell how much faster the "#1" is growing. It looks almost twice as big as some of the others at this point


----------



## powerslide (Oct 13, 2013)

And here they are last night, day 36. I have numbered them 1-6 since i started taking some clones to try and sex them. Top one in the first pic is 1 "The monster" then 2 and then 3.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 13, 2013)

And here is 4,5,6 at day 36. 
3, 4, and 5 hadnt been topped yet in the pics. I went ahead and topped them last night and put the tops in the rapid rooters.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks like i'm having some issues w/ the girls in the OF, anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong? Just using water straght from the tap. Gave them another drink today It had been 4-5days and they were getting pretty light


----------



## powerslide (Oct 15, 2013)

Also anyone care to comment if 55degrees is enough slope?


----------



## tallstraw (Oct 15, 2013)

What are you trying to accomokish? Idk anything about vertical and trying to learn? Whats the inspiration or model you're trying to mimic?


----------



## powerslide (Oct 15, 2013)

Well those pics are just of the "moms" I did them in dirt because i thought it would be easier. But i havent had much experience w/ dirt so i'm not sure whats going on w/ them, grow shop told me i had a month in OF before i needed to start feeding them. 

My system i'm wanting to build is going to be a top drip/nft deal. Go over to the hydro section and checkout the stinkbud thread thats what i'm doing basically but top drip instead of aero and i'm going to make it in a stadium so i can go bare bulb vertical. I Havent had much luck finding anything online similiar to what i'm going to do, sure its been done just got tired of looking, thats why i posted up here.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 16, 2013)

Couple pics of my clones i took a couple days ago, i'm trying to get all the boys/girls sexed


----------



## powerslide (Oct 16, 2013)

Well i went out to the room tonight and cut 3 more clones. 2 from the #1 and 1 from #5. I really hope 1 is a girl, its structure is awesome and has great vigor, even a little stinky in veg. The room has been seeing a high of 75 but we had a cold front today. I'm suprised some of my cuttings havent rooted and i'm getting a bit worried, i went ahead and turned on the heater because my high today was 72. Set it on 80 so hopefully everything will take off when it warms back up. 

Here is a pic of my cloner i built out of my very first aero grow. I had two plants in it in 3in net pots, just cut a bunch of 1 7/8 holes for the 2in neoprene inserts. Gonna do aero clones and rapid rooter clones.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 23, 2013)

Been a while since i posted anything up... 

On the 19th i transplanted 3CM clones. 

On the 20th i transplanted another 2 clones and i put the clones of 2,4,1,6 under a CFL on 12/12 to sex them. I watered the big 1-6 pots and they are starting to get some weird stuff on the bottom, check out my pics and let me know what you think...  

Man this picture adding stuff is jacking me upppppppp. How potheads ever get this right is beyond me!! Up above are pics of my plants w/ issues. The others (if they show up) are a couple clones and then all the ladies and gentlemen under one light.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 23, 2013)

Here is pics of half the setup, haven't cut the holes in the tubes yet, also think i'm going to chop the pvc bottom below the tubes off a little. Setup is pretty tall like it is.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 23, 2013)

Subbed!

I didn't read it all yet, so I'll save most comment for once I do. But I wanna say first I've been a big fan of Stinkbud since 08, and have thought about, and drawn up designs for a system like yours many times, so seeing it build is very exciting to me, and I can't wait to see it progress!


----------



## powerslide (Oct 23, 2013)

Glad to have you Thunder!! 

Hope i can get some help from the good folks of RIU along the way, ive never done a journal and figured this would be a good way to look back and say i should do this or that next time. Anyone care to take a look at those leaves and let me know what i'm needing. I went ahead and fed them about 1tbsp per gallon of Fish emolsion(sp) its a 5-1-1. Ive never grown in dirt so i'm a little lost!! Cant have my moms slowing down or dying on me before i even get a good batch of clones... After a little reading i'm considering adding some eposom salts to my next watering, probably be about 2-3 days from now. 



Thundercat said:


> Subbed!
> 
> I didn't read it all yet, so I'll save most comment for once I do. But I wanna say first I've been a big fan of Stinkbud since 08, and have thought about, and drawn up designs for a system like yours many times, so seeing it build is very exciting to me, and I can't wait to see it progress!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm subbed up... gonna check it all out in a minute. Looking forward to watching this progress.

You should stick the link to this journal in your signature... make it easier to find for the other folks out in RIU land.

peace

EDIT: I would put the 5" centered holes in the bottom. They are the ones you will focus on the tops, so if they are close it's ok. The top ones will focus more on the milddle of the plant so might take more space to get the most from them.

I suck at soil, so I can't tell you about the moms, sorry. Hydro is my thing too.


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 25, 2013)

Being one that started in hydro, soil growing was a bit of a challenge to me. I still do hydro along with a pro mix HP Coco mix. What ppm are you feeding your moms at along with the Ph? I'm loving the aero set up also. I'm still learning like you but I'm sure I can help you with s something.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 25, 2013)

The moms hadn't gotten any feed until a couple days ago, I thought maybe they were getting hungry. Didn't make it out to the room tonight so not sure if any more leaves have been effected or if it helped. I haven't adjusted ph, whatever FFOF comes at is what I've got.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 29, 2013)

Well sad news i believe... I know for sure 2 are males and 2 are females. I removed the two males but think i only ended up with 2 females out of 6. Thats pretty sad... This is going to throw me way behind and I probably will only get one harvest this winter. I took about 6 clones from each of the females and threw them in the aero cloner last night. I will likely grow them out in the aero cloner, and get them big enough to have them donate clones down to the last branch and then just toss them and keep the dirt moms and start over, i will have two-two and half months to get it back together. Seriously depressing, never grown in soil before feel like everything is going so slow. To try to help my clone issue i busted out a old vertical NFT bucket(hydrofarm) and threw the couple clones i had taken awhile back into it and hope they really explode. Sorry to be a debbie downer but really thought this would of went smoother.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 29, 2013)

FYI i grow in my cellar is the reason i will only get one harvest, i have to be done by the time tornado season rolls around


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2013)

Why do you need to stop before tornado season?

Sucks about the boys. And yeah, I grew in soil this year after hydro for a few years. I couldn't believe how ridiculously slow soil is. It's like slow motion growing.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a neighbor who always asks to use my cellar if needed. They are an elderly couple and the gentleman that owned the house before me always used to let them use it. Also my mom is over occasionally and if we have a storm she would want to use it. I grew through tornado season the first year we moved in and by the grace of god we didnt have any tornados near us that year, good lord was really looking out for me i think. I hadnt talked to the neighbor and about 1/2 way through flower he waves me down one day and asks if he can use the cellar if needed. I'm sure the deer in headlights look i gave him was obvious haha


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2013)

I was thinking that was the issue... I don't think it would go down so well to say, "Sorry mom, you can't come into our basement even though a twister is coming. And I can't tell you why."


----------



## powerslide (Oct 29, 2013)

Haha yeah man I'm not so sure she would understand. She's a real straight and narrow type. Maybe I can let the first group go 9weeks and then see how the weather is and take the 2nd group far as I can. Still get 2runs just not full run on the 2nd round. Good news is I just got back inside and I think one of my undetermineds is a girl, so I have 3! Sounds so much better than 2, just not much side branching on it to get clones. Any techniques to get them to take off? I topped once already


----------



## powerslide (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for following along man. You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jigfresh again.


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

Not bashing, not trolling just curious. I have always used femanised seeds and never had a problem with males. What is your beef with fem seeds, saves time, money, effort, electricity blah blah. I use the word 'your' losely and am generally talking to all you fella over yonder pond. Just curious, I am probably on my 20th clone generation from it's original source and the strain is good as it was back at the beginning..... 100% females every cutting.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 30, 2013)

As far as pictures go - use imgshack or another site that allows you to sign up with a hushmail account. Then upload pictures that way. If you are doing this illegally you can take further steps to protect yourself.

Then you can link higher quality pics via the [ img ] html code.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 30, 2013)

MrMeanGreen said:


> Not bashing, not trolling just curious. I have always used femanised seeds and never had a problem with males. What is your beef with fem seeds, saves time, money, effort, electricity blah blah. I use the word 'your' losely and am generally talking to all you fella over yonder pond. Just curious, I am probably on my 20th clone generation from it's original source and the strain is good as it was back at the beginning..... 100% females every cutting.


Everyone always talks about how much more vigorous the non-feminized seeds are so I decided to try them for myself once. This is the first time I haven't bought feminized. I did buy feminized delicious critical Sensi star but about forgot to pop it. It's like 3-4weeks behind.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 30, 2013)

Feminization has little to do with vigor. How inbred the plant is is where the vigor is going to be discovered. Highly inbred lines are not vigorous. S1's will be less vigorous than any conventional cross due to the inbreeding factor. There are MANY feminized seeds that are not S1's and are conventional crosses. They are just as vigorous as regular seeds as long as the two parents (in this case both girls) are not closely related.


----------



## powerslide (Nov 3, 2013)

Back tracking a bit, I cut clones from 3 and 5, about 5-6 from each and put them in the aero cloner on the 27th. Checked today and more than one has popped some little nubs!! That is 7 days, god why did i ever decide to run the moms in dirt, should of built seperate DWC or hydrofarms for each. I think since i'm having such success w/ the aero cloner i may build another instead of using the rapid rooters and a dome. I only had good success rate on males in the rapid rooters w/dome. Also while i'm on my hydro kick i will point out that the #5 clones i threw in the hydrofarm "vertical NFT" have really taken off. I have to go back down later and throw a frozen water bottle in the waterfarm water temps are about 73-75 just a tad warm and prone to the root rot. Also will have to water all the dirt plants, I will try to snap some pics of everything. 

Oh also i worked on drilling holes in the fence posts yesterday, my ADD kicked in with 2 posts left, i put 10 in each post that didnt already have holes, the ones that already have holes will have 12.


----------



## powerslide (Nov 4, 2013)

Well i went out last night and watered all the veggie plants w/ a mix of epsom salts and molasses. Next water i'm going to do a tea w/ some azomite, oatmeal, and my fish bottled fert. Trying to get by with what organic stuff i have for now on the moms not trying to spend anymore cash on organic stuff, i spent a bunch when i was trying to do a outdoor guerilla grow one summer(too paranoid for that shiz). Threw a frozen bottle in the DWC mom and checked ph/ppm holding pretty steady at about 400ppm and 5.8-6ish(i use a dropper so harder to say for certain) my water comes out at about 150 so i'm running about 250 on the Moon dust nutes. Enough talk here are a couple pics, holes i drilled in my fence posts, inside the aero cloner and then critical sensi star. 


Anyone tell me why my Critical sensi star is so wrinkled? I think it may be because i made the bottom of the mix too hot? I put in some extra epsoma tone. Think it was about 1tb sp to about 4 red solo cups of FFOF. Thought i was making my own "super soil". If anyone thinks it may be something else please chime in.


----------



## powerslide (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh yeah happy late Halloween!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

I feel you on the drops... it's always a fun guessing game, like is that closer to 5.7, or 5.9. Also feel you on being too paranoid to do a guerilla grow. I always make preliminary plans and chicken out.

The leaves might be from low humidity? That's a guess, no idea really.

And WTF? Where did you take that picture? And why wasn't I invited?


----------



## powerslide (Nov 6, 2013)

Haha I wish I took that pic I would of "fell" over on her a couple times!! On the humidity deal I've always had 55 or higher so shouldn't be because of low humidity. Everyone of them look so much perkier after my molasses/epsom water. i think i might be letting them dry out too much. Gonna hit them w/ my azomite tea tonight.



jigfresh said:


> I feel you on the drops... it's always a fun guessing game, like is that closer to 5.7, or 5.9. Also feel you on being too paranoid to do a guerilla grow. I always make preliminary plans and chicken out.
> 
> The leaves might be from low humidity? That's a guess, no idea really.
> 
> And WTF? Where did you take that picture? And why wasn't I invited?


----------



## Ammastor (Nov 8, 2013)

powerslide said:


> Oh yeah happy late Halloween!!! View attachment 2882577


 I now love garfield


----------



## powerslide (Nov 10, 2013)

Been pretty uneventful around here, I'm gonna build my 2nd aero cloner, gonna transfer the rooted ones over and try to veg them a couple weeks get a couple clones each off them


----------



## powerslide (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry again for being boring. Promise when it gets to flower time i will try to update more often. 

I got the 2nd cloner built and put the older clones into it back about a week ago. After preaching to one of my fellow RIU brethern i let my clones get the ROT(prior to transplant). It was a mild case but enough to kill all the roots they had(not much) and slow me down about a week on those. They are basically the same size as when i took them except a few that somehow obviously didnt get the rot. So disappointing to make that dumb mistake after getting roots in 7 days. They are all flowing w/ nice white roots now and hopefully within a week maybe two i will be able to get 1-2 clones off each of them to help me meet my goal of 90clones. Probably should do a couple extra incase i have problems but that 99 numbers is looming over my head. And again i have to say why the heck did i use dirt to start w/ my vertical NFT clone is almost as big as the dirt moms i've had going for 3times as long. 

I'm working on getting a veg room built because where i'm vegging now will be the flower room. and i need somewhere for moms to go and also clone.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2013)

What happened, did the rez temps get too high? Sucks about them roots. I always like to fucus on the roots first, til they get nice and strong before I worry to much about the green parts lol. I just had a little slime on a couple of the gals I transplanted from soil to the Dec. No good.

and damn the soil growth rates. I just tried soil this year and found it hard to believe the difference in speed. My hydro plants this round are already bigger than my last soil round... In about 1/4 the time. Maybe less.

good luck with everything


----------



## powerslide (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah i was trying to keep the room closer to 77-80ish to keep the dirt plants happy, its been so long since i did hydro i forgot how easy it is to get the rot. I think res temps were 75or higher for awhile. I started bring in frozen bottles and doing h2o2 but i think it was too late. The hot water may be while the clones rooted so fast, everyone always says they like a warm root zone. Thanks jig stay tuned i'm trying to count how many clones i can get from each big momma in dirt hard to tell because they are so bushy.


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Jan 2, 2014)

Interesting thread. Any news? Looking forward to the progress


----------



## powerslide (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry i've been MIA. Just flipped them all into flower yesterday. This was more of a process than i planned. Life happened and i didnt get to work on it much for awhile. I was only able to get 60 "decent" clones. My number 3 girl is just as terrible at cloning as she was vegging. I think i've got the middle two rows too close together but nothing much i can do at this point. I have some pics along the way and will be posting them up occasionally. I Gave up trying to keep them labeled/seperated once they went into the rows so i'm not going to be able to tell which CM is which. But i can tell the CSS apart from the rest for sure. Leaves are darker green and more jagged. My computer is super slow and i'm watching the boys tonight so doubt i will get any pics uploaded. Be good people!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 9, 2014)

Do you feel comfortable using that 1/2 inch pvc for the stand? I would have use at least 1 inch due to water weight, plant weight then bud weight. i would be afraid of them breaking or sagging


----------



## powerslide (Jan 9, 2014)

FilthyFletch said:


> Do you feel comfortable using that 1/2 inch pvc for the stand? I would have use at least 1 inch due to water weight, plant weight then bud weight. i would be afraid of them breaking or sagging


I ended up with 3/4. It is much better than the 1/2in. I was just playing w/ the 1/2 cause i had it laying around, its what i used on my original stinkbud deal. I didnt read the instructions very well and i bought too small


----------



## powerslide (Jun 10, 2016)

All that was just too much to keep up with. I didn't have access to the backside. I didn't even get what i normally got for that area/light usage. i have given up the trade until it becomes legal in my state. I loaned all my equip to a buddy who had tax problems and needs to make a little cash, he's making a run now more like the original stinkbud design.


----------



## sgrowdum (Jun 12, 2016)

where did you get the trays?


----------



## powerslide (Jul 9, 2016)

Trays for the rapid rooters i got at a local grow shop. Most local nurseries will have them i believe.


----------

